# Somalie: Guerre et paix - Radio Canada et AFP



## Alea (23 May 2010)

Mise à jour le dimanche 23 mai 2010 à 7 h 15


*Somalie Guerre et paix*

Le secrétaire général de l'Organisation des Nations unies (ONU), Ban Ki-moon, a appelé la communauté internationale à redoubler d'efforts pour la Somalie lors de la Conférence internationale sur la reconstruction de ce pays qui se déroule à Istanbul, en Turquie. « Si nous ne redoublons pas nos efforts, il y aura peu de chance pour la paix en Somalie », a-t-il lancé.

Mais pendant que la Conférence, réunissant des représentants de 55 pays, tentait de trouver des façons d'appuyer le gouvernement de transition en Somalie, des combats entre des islamistes et l'armée somalienne faisaient une vingtaine de morts dans la capitale, Mogadiscio.

Samedi soir, des insurgés shebab ont lancé une violente offensive contre le palais présidentiel et plusieurs positions gouvernementales dans le nord de la ville. Les combats se poursuivent toujours, mais ont diminué d'intensité, dimanche matin.

Lors d'une conférence de presse, le porte-parole des shebab, cheikh Ali Mohamoud Rage, a déclaré que les « combattants ont attaqué plusieurs zones contrôlées par les soldats du gouvernement apostat. Nous avons tué des dizaines d'ennemis et pris le contrôle de leurs baraquements pendant la nuit », a-t-il dit.

« Les affrontements étaient très violents à Bondhere et Shibis, beaucoup de gens sont morts, et j'ai vu cinq membres d'une même famille tués par un tir de mortier sur leur maison », a indiqué un habitant du quartier, à l'Agence France Presse.

Le président du gouvernement de transition, lui, est absent du pays et participe à la conférence internationale sur la Somalie, à Istanbul.

Le gouvernement de Sheik Sharif Ahmeda été créé en janvier 2009 et est soutenu par la communauté internationale. Il n'est présent que dans une petite partie de la capitale et est appuyé par 6000 soldats ougandais et burundais de la Mission de l'union africaine. La majorité de la ville est contrôlée par les insurgés islamistes.

Radio-Canada.ca avec 
Agence France Presse et Associated Press


http://www.radio-canada.ca/nouvelles/International/2010/05/23/001-Somalie-dimanche.shtml


----------



## Alea (19 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Mogadiscio
Publié le 18 juin 2010 à 10h46 | Mis à jour à 10h57 


*Des combats à Mogadiscio font 11 morts*









Des combats opposant les insurgés islamistes radicaux shebab aux forces gouvernementales ont fait au moins 11 morts vendredi matin à Mogadiscio, a-t-on appris de source officielle et auprès de témoins.

Les shebab ont lancé vers 06h00, heure locale (05h00, à Montréal) une offensive contre les forces somaliennes stationnées dans le quartier de Hosh, dans le sud de la capitale, déclenchant de violents combats à l'arme lourde.

«Les insurgés, soutenus par des éléments terroristes étrangers, ont attaqué nos positions à Hosh tôt ce matin et il y a eu des combats violents qui ont fait beaucoup de morts. Leurs cadavres (des insurgés) jonchent les rues de la zone», a affirmé à l'AFP un responsable militaire gouvernemental, le colonel Ahmed Warsame.

«J'ai vu les corps de huit jeunes militants» shebab, a-t-il déclaré, ajoutant que trois soldats gouvernementaux avaient été tués dans ces combats et un quatrième blessé.

Plusieurs témoins contactés par l'AFP ont confirmé la présence de cadavres de combattants gisant dans les rues du quartier.

«J'ai vu environ 10 corps dans le quartier de Hosh. Je ne peux pas dire à quel groupe ils appartiennent car j'étais en train de fuir quand je les ai vus», a ainsi rapporté Adan Sidow.

«Des shebab lourdement armés ont lancé une attaque d'envergure ce matin et nous avons été réveillés par les tirs d'artillerie. Heureusement, la plupart des morts sont des combattants et les civils ont survécu. J'ai vu les cadavres de six insurgés tués pendant les combats», a décrit un autre témoin, Mohamed Ade.

Aucun responsable shebab n'avait pu être joint par l'AFP vendredi matin.

Les shebab, qui ont fait allégeance à Al-Qaïda, ont promis de renverser le gouvernement du président Sharif Cheikh Ahmed, un islamiste modéré élu en janvier 2009.

Le gouvernement somalien, soutenu à bout de bras par la communauté internationale, ne contrôle qu'une petite partie de la capitale somalienne et ne doit sa survie qu'à l'appui des 6000 soldats burundais et 


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201006/18/01-4291314-des-combats-a-mogadiscio-font-11-morts.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (30 Jun 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Mogadiscio
Publié le 30 juin 2010 à 14h35 | Mis à jour à 15h03 


*Somalie: les célébrations de l'indépendance interdites*








Un des deux principaux groupes d'insurgés islamistes radicaux somaliens, le Hezb al-Islam, a formellement interdit mercredi de participer aux cérémonies organisées jeudi pour marquer le 50e anniversaire de l'indépendance de ce pays en guerre civile depuis 1991.

«Nous appelons les musulmans à éviter de commémorer ce qu'ils appellent la fête nationale car elle est héritée des infidèles», a déclaré à Mogadiscio un haut responsable du mouvement, Moalim Hashi Mohamed Farah.

«Nous mettons en garde les médias et journalistes locaux (...) Toute personne trouvée en train de couvrir les cérémonies associées à la fête nationale s'exposent à des représailles», a-t-il averti.

Le Hezb al-Islam a également émis un interdit sur tout événement ou célébration organisé à la faveur de journées internationales, comme celle contre la tuberculose.

«Marquer et célébrer des événements comme la journée internationale de la Santé ou la journée contre la Tuberculose n'est pas mentionné dans le Coran et dès lors, célébrer ces journées est complètement interdit par l'Islam», a déclaré M. Farah.

Le gouvernement fédéral de transition du président Sharif Cheikh Ahmed, qui ne contrôle que quelques quartiers et points stratégiques de la capitale somalienne, s'apprête à célébrer jeudi le cinquantenaire de l'indépendance du pays.

Les islamistes insurgés shebab et leurs alliés, moins puissants, du Hezb al-Islam ont juré la perte du gouvernement et mettent en application une forme très stricte de la Charia (loi islamique) dans les zones sous leur contrôle.

Le 26 juin 1960, le protectorat britannique du Somaliland (nord) proclamait son indépendance. Cinq jours plus tard, la Somalie italienne devenait à son tour indépendante et fusionnait avec le Somaliland. Le pays est en guerre civile quasi-ininterrompue depuis la chute de Mohamed Siad Barré en 1991.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201006/30/01-4294613-somalie-les-celebrations-de-lindependance-interdites.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (5 Jul 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 05 juillet 2010 à 11h30 | Mis à jour à 11h45 


*Somalie: les insurgés lancent la chasse aux troupes de l'Union africaine*








Le chef des insurgés islamistes shebab, Ahmed Abdi Godane, a appelé les Somaliens à s'unir pour chasser les troupes de l'Union africaine (Amisom) de Somalie, dans un message audio dont l'AFP a obtenu une copie lundi.

Dans ce message datant de dimanche soir, Ahmed Abdi Godane alias Abou Zubaïr appelle «le peuple somalien à s'unir pour combattre l'ennemi d'Allah». «Nous savons que le peuple somalien peut s'enorgueillir de deux précédentes victoires contre les Américains et les Ethiopiens et la bataille contre l'Amisom sera la dernière à gagner», a-t-il déclaré.

Le leader islamiste réitère également les menaces de représailles de son mouvement contre le Burundi et l'Ouganda, qui fournissent à parts quasi-égales les quelque 6 000 soldats de l'Amisom.

«Mon message aux peuples ougandais et burundais est que vous serez les cibles de représailles pour le massacre de femmes, d'enfants et de vieillards somaliens (perpétrés) à Mogadiscio par vos troupes», a averti Abou Zubaïr.

«Vous serez tenus responsables des meurtres que vos dirigeants ignorants et vos soldats commettent en Somalie», a-t-il poursuivi.

D'intenses combats à l'artillerie lourde, dans lesquels plus de 40 civils ont trouvé la mort, opposent depuis une semaine les shebab aux forces gouvernementales somaliennes et à l'Amisom, sur le front nord de Mogadiscio.

Les shebab, qui ont fait allégeance à Al-Qaïda, ont promis de renverser le gouvernement du président Sharif Cheikh Ahmed, un islamiste modéré élu en janvier 2009.

Le gouvernement somalien, soutenu à bout de bras par la communauté internationale, ne contrôle qu'une petite partie de la capitale somalienne et ne doit sa survie qu'à l'appui des troupes de l'Amisom.

La Somalie, en guerre civile quasi-ininterrompue depuis 1991, célébrait jeudi le cinquantenaire de son indépendance.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201007/05/01-4295659-somalie-les-insurges-lancent-la-chasse-aux-troupes-de-lunion-africaine.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (5 Jul 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 05 juillet 2010 à 13h24 | Mis à jour à 13h31 


*Somalie: 2000 soldats envoyés en renforts contre les rebelles * 








L'Autorité intergouvernementale pour le développement (Igad) regroupant six pays d'Afrique de l'Est a promis lundi de fournir 2 000 soldats à la force de l'Union africaine en Somalie (Amisom), à l'issue d'un sommet extraordinaire à Addis Abeba.

La déclaration finale de ce sommet d'un jour ne précise pas lequel ou lesquels des six pays membres est susceptible de se porter volontaire pour fournir ces renforts.

L'Igad «décide de déployer immédiatement 2 000 soldats de maintien de la paix au sein de l'Amisom» et «demande aux chefs d'état-majors des États membres d'organiser une réunion d'urgence pour soumettre à la commission de l'Union africaine un plan d'action», selon la déclaration finale du sommet.

Le mandat de l'Amisom prévoit normalement que les pays frontaliers de la Somalie ne peuvent y envoyer de troupes, laissant théoriquement l'Ouganda seul membre de l'Igad en situation de le faire.

Toutefois, un responsable de l'Igad a assuré à des journalistes à Addis Abeba que rien ne s'opposait à ces renforts de troupes de la part de membres de l'Igad frontaliers de la Somalie, comme l'Ethiopie ou le Kenya.

«Les troupes viendront des pays membres de l'Igad, les chefs d'État en ont décidé ainsi. Le financement viendra de l'Amisom», a expliqué le secrétaire exécutif de l'Igad Mahboub Maalim.

«Il n'y a aucune interdiction à ce que l'Ethiopie ou le Kenya envoient des troupes», a-t-il ajouté.

L'organisation régionale est composée normalement de sept pays: Ouganda, Éthiopie, Djibouti, Kenya, Soudan, Somalie mais le septième, l'Erythrée, est actuellement suspendu.

À l'ouverture du sommet, le président somalien Sharif Cheikh Ahmed avait appelé ses homologues d'Afrique de l'est à «redoubler les efforts» contre les shebab, afin de «mettre sur pied une stratégie militaire efficace».

Déployée en mars 2007, l'Amisom compte actuellement quelque 6 000 soldats ougandais et burundais, contre les 8 000 initialement prévus, et est chargée de protéger des sites stratégiques de la capitale, Mogadiscio, comme la présidence, le port et l'aéroport.

L'Ethiopie a mis fin, début 2009, à une intervention militaire de deux ans en Somalie mais le premier ministre Meles Zenawi a déjà averti qu'il enverrait de nouveau des troupes si les insurgés islamistes prenaient le pouvoir.

Le gouvernement du président somalien Sharif Cheikh Ahmed, élu en janvier 2009 par un parlement élargi, ne contrôle que quelques quartiers de la capitale et ne doit sa survie qu'à la protection de l'Amisom.

Les shebab, dont les dirigeants ont fait allégeance l'année dernière à Al-Qaïda, ont intensifié les combats ces dernières semaines à Mogadiscio et réduit un peu plus le périmètre contrôlé par le gouvernement.

De son côté, l'Ouganda s'est dit prêt à envoyer plus de troupes en Somalie, mais à la condition que le mandat de l'Amisom soit renforcé.

«L'Ouganda est prêt à envoyer plus de troupes sur le terrain seulement si le mandat est changé de telle manière que l'on puisse poursuivre les shebab», a expliqué le ministre-adjoint des Affaires étrangères Okello Oryem, interrogé à Kampala par l'AFP.

L'Ouganda et plusieurs autres pays de la région militent depuis plus d'un an en faveur d'un durcissement du mandat de l'Amison qui permettrait aux soldats de cette dernière d'engager plus résolument des actions militaires contre les insurgés islamistes shebab.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201007/05/01-4295693-somalie-2000-soldats-envoyes-en-renforts-contre-les-rebelles.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (28 Jul 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 28 juillet 2010 à 09h43 | Mis à jour à 09h53 


*4000 militaires envoyés en renforts en Somalie * 


Le gouvernement somalien a qualifié mercredi de «bouée de sauvetage» la décision de l'Union africaine d'envoyer plusieurs milliers d'hommes en renfort, dans le but de changer le cours de la bataille de Mogadiscio qui a fait au moins 17 nouvelles victimes civiles.

Le gouvernement somalien a estimé que les renforts de l'Union africaine seraient bénéfiques à la sécurité de l'ensemble de la région.

Les insurgés islamistes radicaux shebab, qui ont juré la perte du gouvernement de transition, ont démontré leur capacité à frapper hors de leurs frontières, en perpétrant un double attentat le 11 juillet dans la capitale ougandaise, faisant 76 morts.

«Nous saluons les contributions de nouvelles troupes faites par les États membres de l'UA», a déclaré à l'AFP le porte-parole du très fragile gouvernement fédéral de transition, Mohamoud Walayo.

«Nous pensons que cette décision permettra d'améliorer la situation sécuritaire en Somalie et aussi de contenir la menace posée par les éléments d'Al-Qaïda (insurgés shebab) dans la région en général», a-t-il ajouté.

Le président de la commission de l'Union africaine, Jean Ping, a annoncé mardi soir que les États de l'UA s'étaient engagés à envoyer 4 000 hommes supplémentaires, au terme du 15e sommet de l'organisation continentale, à Kampala.

La force de l'UA en Somalie (Amisom), qui compte actuellement 6 000 hommes (3 500 Ougandais et 2 500 Burundais), constitue le dernier rempart du gouvernement face aux assauts répétés des shebab.

«Leur décision est une bouée de sauvetage pour le gouvernement de transition et elle est bénéfique non seulement pour la sécurité de la Somalie mais aussi pour celle des pays voisins», a insisté M. Walayo.

L'UA a également renforcé les règles d'engagement de sa force en Somalie (Amisom) afin de l'autoriser à «attaquer de façon préventive» en cas de suspicion d'agression en préparation contre elle, selon le porte-parole de l'armée ougandaise, le lieutenant colonel Felix Kulayigye.

Mardi soir, alors que le sommet de l'UA s'achevait et que M. Ping en détaillait les principales décisions, la bataille de Mogadiscio faisait rage, avec son lot quasi-quotidien de victimes civiles.

Au moins 17 habitants de la ville ont ainsi été tués et 46 blessés dans des combats déclenchés mardi en fin d'après-midi, opposant les shebab aux forces gouvernementales appuyées par l'Amisom.

La plupart des victimes se trouvaient dans le quartier de Taleh, dans le sud de la capitale somalienne, qui abrite le marché de Bakara, le plus grand marché de la ville et bastion des shebab.

«Les ambulanciers ont collecté les cadavres de 10 civils et pris en charge 46 blessés dans les combats d'hier (mardi) après-midi. La plupart des victimes ont été tuées ou blessées par des éclats d'obus de mortier dans le quartier de Bakara, tandis que d'autres ont été pris dans des tirs croisés», a rapporté à l'AFP le chef du service des ambulances de Mogadiscio Ali Muse.

De son côté, un employé de l'hôpital Medina, dans le sud de la ville, déclarait à l'AFP que sept personnes avaient succombé à leurs blessures dans la nuit dans son établissement.

«Nous avons lavé les corps de sept civils, dont un enfant, qui sont morts à l'hôpital la nuit dernière. Leurs proches sont venus retirer leurs cadavres de la morgue ce (mercredi) matin», a expliqué Sidow Gabow, employé de la morgue de l'hôpital Medina.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201007/28/01-4301919-4000-militaires-envoyes-en-renforts-en-somalie.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (13 Aug 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Mogadiscio
Publié le 13 août 2010 à 17h22 | Mis à jour à 17h32 


*Somalie: des combats entre forces du Puntland et islamistes font 7 morts* 

Des combats opposant des forces de sécurité du Puntland, région autoproclamée autonome du nord-est de la Somalie, à des milices proches d'Al-Qaïda ont fait au moins sept morts et neuf blessés, a indiqué à l'AFP un responsable militaire du Puntland.

Les hommes de main d'un seigneur de guerre local lié à Al-Qaïda, Mohamed Said Atom, ont attaqué une base militaire des forces du Puntland, qui les en avaient chassés mercredi près des montagnes de Galgala, situées au nord-est du pays.

«Une attaque surprise a été lancée par des terroristes sur l'une des bases près de Galgala. Ils ont été repoussés et quatre de leurs militants ont été tués», a déclaré le colonel Omar Abdulahi, un responsable de la sécurité du Puntland. «Malheureusement, nous avons perdu deux soldats et trois autres ont été blessés», a-t-il ajouté.

«Nous assiégeons leurs dernières positions et ils sont très affaiblis à l'heure actuelle», a-t-il expliqué.

«Selon les informations qui nous parviennent de Madarshon sur la ligne du front, les affrontements d'aujourd'hui ont fait sept morts et neuf blessés, j'ai vu les corps de trois soldats du Puntland tandis que six autres soldats blessés étaient transportés dans un camion vers Bossasso», a déclaré au téléphone à l'AFP Saleban Mohamed, un ancien du village de Galgala.

Un autre ancien, Abdulahi Jama, a indiqué que le territoire où se déroulent les combats est toujours contrôlé par les forces du Puntland et qu'on y voit beaucoup de cadavres. Selon lui, une dizaine de combattants de part et d'autre y ont trouvé la mort jeudi.

Les forces de sécurité du Puntland avaient annoncé mercredi qu'elles avaient repris le contrôle de la dernière base occupée par des hommes de Said Atom qui a fait l'objet de sanctions de l'ONU pour avoir violé l'embargo sur les armes en Somalie.

Mohamed Said Atom a établi plusieurs camps dans la chaîne montagneuse de la région de Sanaag, au nord-est de la Somalie. Il est considéré par les autorités du Puntland comme le représentant dans la région des insurgés somaliens shebab liés à Al-Qaïda.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201008/13/01-4306404-somalie-des-combats-entre-forces-du-puntland-et-islamistes-font-7-morts.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (17 Aug 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 17 août 2010 à 09h02 | Mis à jour à 09h27 


*Somalie: un camp de réfugiés attaqué par des tirs de mortier * 


Au moins neuf civils ont été tués et 53 blessés lundi par des tirs de mortiers sur un camp de déplacés à Mogadiscio pendant des combats entre islamistes et forces gouvernementales soutenues par les troupes de l'Union africaine (Amisom), selon des sources concordantes.

Les affrontements ont débuté lundi en fin d'après-midi avec une attaque des insurgés islamistes sur des positions des forces gouvernementales dans le sud de la capitale, suivie de violentes échanges de tirs d'artillerie.

«Nos équipes ont récupéré près de neuf civils tués dans les combats et ont récupéré 53 blessés», a indiqué à l'AFP le chef du service des ambulances de Mogadiscio, Ali Muse Mohamoud.

«Le bilan est très lourd car les violences ont éclaté par surprise alors que les gens se préparaient comme tous les jours à rompre le jeûne du ramadan», a expliqué M. Muse.

La plupart des victimes vivaient dans un camp de déplacés dans le sud de la ville, loin de la zone des combats, et ont été fauchées par des tirs de mortiers sur ce camp.

«Quatre morts, dont trois enfants, appartenaient à une même famille qui était installée dans un camp de déplacés. Un seul obus a tué sept personnes dans ce camp», a raconté un témoin, Duniya Mohamed.

Selon un autre témoin, Ahmed Husein, plusieurs obus se sont abattus sur le camp. «Nous ignorons l'origine des tirs, mais c'est un vrai désastre, ils ont tué des innocents, des femmes et des enfants».

L'incident a été confirmé par plusieurs autres témoins.

Les insurgés shebab, qui se réclament d'Al-Qaïda, contrôlent l'essentiel du sud de la Somalie, face au gouvernement de transition (TFG), retranché dans quelques quartiers de Mogadiscio avec le soutien de six mille soldats ougandais et burundais de l'Amisom.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201008/17/01-4307206-somalie-un-camp-de-refugies-attaque-par-des-tirs-de-mortier.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (21 Aug 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Mogadiscio
Publié le 21 août 2010 à 13h24 | Mis à jour à 13h53 


*Somalie: une explosion détruit un bastion d'insurgés*


Une violente explosion d'origine indéterminée a détruit vendredi soir une habitation d'un quartier sud de Mogadiscio, bastion des insurgés islamistes, ont indiqué des témoins à l'AFP.

Au total, ce sont trois explosions qui ont été entendues dans le quartier de Barubah, et la zone a été immédiatement bouclée par des insurgés shebab.

«Nous ignorons la cause de ces explosions mais la maison touchée s'est totalement effondrée, et j'ai vu au moins un corps carbonisé dans les ruines», a déclaré Adan Yusuf, un témoin.

«Les explosions ont été très puissantes, tout le monde les a entendues mais des dizaines de combattants shebab se sont immédiatement déployés et nous ont empêchés d'aller sur place», a expliqué un autre témoin sous couvert d'anonymat.


Aucun porte-parole des shebab qui se revendiquent d'Al-Qaïda, n'était joignable samedi matin pour commenter l'incident.

Selon des habitants du quartier, la maison détruite abritait un atelier clandestin de véhicules piégés. «Il y avait une voiture à l'intérieur qui a explosé. Je pense qu'ils préparaient un attentat suicide», a affirmé l'un de ces habitants, Hasan Tuke.

Dans un incident séparé, un insurgé présumé a trouvé la mort au cours de la nuit dans l'explosion prématurée d'un engin piégé qu'il était en train de dissimuler au bord d'une route, toujours dans le sud de Mogadiscio.

«Cet homme est mort cette nuit quand son plan a échoué: la bombe qu'il était en train de poser, a explosé et l'a tué», a expliqué un porte-parole de la police, Abdulahi Hasan Barise.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201008/21/01-4308601-somalie-une-explosion-detruit-un-bastion-dinsurges.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (22 Aug 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Mogadiscio
Publié le 21 août 2010 à 13h24 | Mis à jour le 21 août 2010 à 13h53 


*Somalie: une explosion détruit un bastion d'insurgés * 


Une violente explosion d'origine indéterminée a détruit vendredi soir une habitation d'un quartier sud de Mogadiscio, bastion des insurgés islamistes, ont indiqué des témoins à l'AFP.

Au total, ce sont trois explosions qui ont été entendues dans le quartier de Barubah, et la zone a été immédiatement bouclée par des insurgés shebab.

«Nous ignorons la cause de ces explosions mais la maison touchée s'est totalement effondrée, et j'ai vu au moins un corps carbonisé dans les ruines», a déclaré Adan Yusuf, un témoin.

«Les explosions ont été très puissantes, tout le monde les a entendues mais des dizaines de combattants shebab se sont immédiatement déployés et nous ont empêchés d'aller sur place», a expliqué un autre témoin sous couvert d'anonymat.

Aucun porte-parole des shebab qui se revendiquent d'Al-Qaïda, n'était joignable samedi matin pour commenter l'incident.

Selon des habitants du quartier, la maison détruite abritait un atelier clandestin de véhicules piégés. «Il y avait une voiture à l'intérieur qui a explosé. Je pense qu'ils préparaient un attentat suicide», a affirmé l'un de ces habitants, Hasan Tuke.

Dans un incident séparé, un insurgé présumé a trouvé la mort au cours de la nuit dans l'explosion prématurée d'un engin piégé qu'il était en train de dissimuler au bord d'une route, toujours dans le sud de Mogadiscio.

«Cet homme est mort cette nuit quand son plan a échoué: la bombe qu'il était en train de poser, a explosé et l'a tué», a expliqué un porte-parole de la police, Abdulahi Hasan Barise.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201008/21/01-4308601-somalie-une-explosion-detruit-un-bastion-dinsurges.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (24 Aug 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 24 août 2010 à 07h39 | Mis à jour à 10h20 


*Les insurgés attaquent le gouvernement somalien: 30 morts * 








Trente personnes dont au moins six parlementaires, ont été tuées mardi dans l'attaque d'un hôtel de Mogadiscio en zone gouvernementale par des insurgés islamistes shebab, selon un nouveau bilan du vice-premier ministre somalien.

«Trente personnes ont été tuées dans l'attaque. Six sont des membres du Parlement somalien et quatre sont des haut fonctionnaires du gouvernement», a déclaré Abdirahman Haji Adab Ibbi, au cours d'une conférence de presse improvisée sur les lieux de l'attaque.

«Les vingt autres victimes sont des civils innocents qui sont morts dans cet horrible incident», a ajouté le vice-premier ministre.

Deux assaillants, vêtus d'uniformes des forces gouvernementales, ont fait irruption dans le hall de l'hôtel Mona, où ils ont ouvert le feu sur les personnes présentes, selon des témoins, interrogés sur place par le correspondant de l'AFP.

«Alors que le bâtiment était cerné par les forces gouvernementales, les deux assaillants ont déclenché des explosifs qu'ils portaient sur eux», a expliqué un responsable gouvernemental.

L'hôtel est situé à proximité de Villa Somalia, la présidence somalienne, et du Parlement, dans une zone éloignée de la ligne de front et en théorie sécurisée par le gouvernement de transition (TFG).

Récemment rénové, cet hôtel héberge habituellement de nombreux députés et officiels du TFG.

L'attaque a eu lieu alors que les shebab ont lancé lundi en fin d'après-midi une vaste offensive contre les forces du TFG, soutenues par la force de l'Union africaine (Amisom).

«Ils n'ont pas d'autres motifs que de terroriser le peuple somalien», a condamné le ministre somalien de l'Information, Abdirahman Omar Osman, dans un communiqué transmis à l'AFP.

«Cette attaque déplorable en plein mois du ramadan montre la brutalité des shebab et leur mépris pour la vie humaine», a-t-il accusé.

Le président du Parlement, Sharif Hassan Sheikh Aden, a également condamné l'attentat, «oeuvre des shebab, dans le seul but de bloquer les efforts du TFG pour pacifier le pays».

Dans un autre communiqué, le patron de l'Amisom, l'ambassadeur Boubacar Gaoussou Diarra a lui aussi condamné «cette attaque contre des civils innocents, qui démontre clairement la mentalité lâche et barbare de ceux qui sont opposés au processus de paix».

«Il est malheureux» que les shebab «continuent à tuer des civils innocents même pendant le mois du ramadan qui est l'un des piliers de la foi islamique qu'ils prétendent défendre», a accusé M. Diarra.

En décembre 2009, 24 personnes, dont trois ministres du TFG et deux journalistes locaux, avaient trouvé la mort dans un attentat-suicide contre un autre hôtel de Mogadiscio, où se déroulait une cérémonie de remise de diplômes à des étudiants en médecine. L'attentat avait choqué de nombreux Somaliens.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201008/24/01-4309179-les-insurges-attaquent-le-gouvernement-somalien-30-morts.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS2


----------

